# 1st to 4th shifting on M6



## Goat'n (Feb 25, 2010)

This 1st to 4th shift thing in the car really blows! Anyone have advice on how to perm make it go away?


----------



## Goat'n (Feb 25, 2010)

PFYC eliminator kit, Right! Got it!


----------

